# Bands With Websites



## GuitarsCanada

If you are a member of this forum and belong to a band that has a website. I will run a banner on this forum for you, free. Another added bonus of being a member of GC. I run banner ads in rotation at the top of the forum. There are a max of 6 at any given time. I will reserve one for band members of the forum. We can run them a few weeks at a time. the only consideration is the banner must come from you. I dont really have the time to make them up myself. Keep to standard sizes. No flash banners.


----------



## Guest

That is an incredibly generous offer. Kudos to you good sir.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

GuitarsCanada said:


> If you are a member of this forum and belong to a band that has a website. I will run a banner on this forum for you, free. Another added bonus of being a member of GC. I run banner ads in rotation at the top of the forum. There are a max of 6 at any given time. I will reserve one for band members of the forum. We can run them a few weeks at a time. the only consideration is the banner must come from you. I dont really have the time to make them up myself. Keep to standard sizes. No flash banners.


What size of banner do you need?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What size of banner do you need?


468x60 is the standard small banner.


----------



## ENDITOL

Cool thanks! Here is the code:

<a href="http://www.divinity.ca=" target="_blank"><img src="http://nuclearblast.de/eugen/markus/div/divinity.allegory.gif"></a>


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ENDITOL said:


> Cool thanks! Here is the code:
> 
> <a href="http://www.divinity.ca=" target="_blank"><img src="http://nuclearblast.de/eugen/markus/div/divinity.allegory.gif"></a>



Running and rocking


----------



## Bob Rock

here is my code

<a href="http://www.classic-havoc.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.classic-havoc.com/images/fill 2.png"></a>


----------



## 55dollarbill

That is an awesome offer, I'll check up on it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Bob Rock said:


> here is my code
> 
> <a href="http://www.classic-havoc.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.classic-havoc.com/images/fill 2.png"></a>


The banner link is dead Bob. If you want to send it to me direct. PM me. Thanks


----------



## Steeler

Here's Mine. Thanks So Much !


<a href="http://www.bluerodeotribute.com"><IMG SRC="http://www.joeyace.com/img/br/BR_Web_Banner.jpg" ALT="www.BlueRodeoTribute.com"></A>


----------



## david henman

...brilliant!

thanks, mate:

<a href="http://www.davidhenmanband.com=" target="_blank"><img src="http://cyclebahn.com/dhb/dhb_banner2.jpg"></a>

link to: http://www.davidhenmanband.com

-dh


----------



## theword

*Inner City Elegance*

I'm not in the band but my favorite local bands site is 

http://www.innercityelegance.comsdsre:rockon2:


----------



## ThePass

I'm not sure what you mean by sending in a banner ~ but a link to my site

www.groovestone.ca


Thanks!


----------



## Ont5150

Just sent ours HOW IT ALL ENDS - NEWS


----------

